

Extreme Motion SDK – Add motion experiences to existing applications - assaflehr
http://www.xtr3d.com/developers/lobby/

======
Sujan
I think the communication of the licencing model could be more up front and
improved greatly. Reading something like "For the full, unlimited SDK package
please fill this form" on the download page always crushes conversion rate and
adds resitence where you don't want any.

Just adding a "Pricing" or "Licencing" page directly linked from the developer
page would solve that problem. The licencing is more than fair and
transparent, so why hide it?

------
weeber
They always uses a white background. Is it working well with a non white
background? Generally the detection is more complicated with a different
background.

~~~
colincsl
I just tried Go Dance (an ios game that uses the Extreme Reality engine) with
artwork in the background and it worked well enough.

------
wslh
Free and/or open source equivalents?

~~~
assaflehr
don't think there are any (but if you know a good one, do post!) And this one
is based of Rev-Share so it`s pretty simple business model even for indie-
games.

